# Black and White Kali FP



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to pick up this amazing set of tubes from Dawn and Ed. Toni worked her magic and created the black and white Kali PC for the Jr. series. These were a little different as they required some sizing down through turning. After micromeshing, I applied 10 coats of thin CA, micromeshed again and scratch remover with Ren Wax. A beauty that may find it's way into a personal collection....mine.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's absolutely awesome.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## jskeen (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, that's really cool, I wonder who came up with that idea?  Beautifully executed too.  Is the brown color in pics 2 and 3 a photographic artifact, or is it really there?  cause the pen looks 100% black and white in the other two pics.  I like the way you centered the ball on the clip in that design, that really makes it look like the blank was designed specifically for that kit.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jun 20, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## mrburls (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice work, looks great finished. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW, That's amazing, Great work.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 20, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jennifer said it best , Stunning !


----------



## neubee (Jun 20, 2010)

That is definitely a collector item; it is a really nice looking pen.


----------



## gawdelpus (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes we make something that is just too good to pass on to others  That sure fits the bill, keep it hehe  cheers ~ John


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 20, 2010)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 20, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Hey, that's really cool, I wonder who came up with that idea? Beautifully executed too. Is the brown color in pics 2 and 3 a photographic artifact, or is it really there? cause the pen looks 100% black and white in the other two pics. I like the way you centered the ball on the clip in that design, that really makes it look like the blank was designed specifically for that kit.


 
That kit was too perfect for these blanks. There is an area of golden brown in the middle of it. I'm not sure if it's intentionally there, but I like where it's placed.

Thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful pen.  The blank is exquisite.  It reminds me of Maori cloth and I wonder if Toni was influenced by Maori art?


----------



## jskeen (Jun 20, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> Beautiful pen.  The blank is exquisite.  It reminds me of Maori cloth and I wonder if Toni was influenced by Maori art?



I would be shocked if she wasn't, considering!


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 20, 2010)

Fabulous pen! I just got a Toni blank this last week. Thanks for the hints on how to finish it. And where did you buy the pen kit of this style?  Great work and great photos.

Martin


----------



## David Keller (Jun 20, 2010)

Great looking pen...  I love the color and pattern.  This would get my vote for the front page.


----------



## Toni (Jun 20, 2010)

Eric~you did an incredible job with the blanks.  I am so happy you showed it.  I had no idea when I made that blank what it would look like!! A treasure for sure.

Time to make more Kali canes:biggrin:

The brown you see is actually gold and there was no Maori influence whatsoever.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks again for the comments.  The components are a Jr. Retro from CSUSA. I really liked the look, but CSUSA has put them on closeout. The only ones left are a Rhodium rollerball and a 10K rollerball.


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 20, 2010)

Toni said:


> Eric~you did an incredible job with the blanks.  I am so happy you showed it.  I had no idea when I made that blank what it would look like!! A treasure for sure.
> 
> Time to make more Kali canes:biggrin:



I've always thought there was at least as much potential in the kali canes as with the flower stuff.  And maybe more.  

Do you have a picture of the back?  I'm curious as to how the joining of the pattern at the back came out.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 20, 2010)

I could definitely see amazing potential. With this pen, there doesn't seem to be a seam. It is matched up very well. The front and back are in the pics with the cap off showing one side of the body and the cap on showing the other side of the body. 



Kaspar said:


> I've always though there was at least as much potential in the kali canes as with the flower stuff. And maybe more.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the back? I'm curious as to how the joining of the pattern at the back came out.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 20, 2010)

Toni said:


> and there was no Maori influence whatsoever.



Well, color me Shocked!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2010)

Buzz (Eric),

I believe James and Toni HAVE conversed in emails, and what you are seeing is "playful teasing" not mean-spirited, in the slightest.


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 20, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> I could definitely see amazing potential. With this pen, there doesn't seem to be a seam. It is matched up very well. The front and back are in the pics with the cap off showing one side of the body and the cap on showing the other side of the body.



Ah, I didn't the full gist of your original post (my fault.)  So Toni did the tubes, and of course she would nail the join in the back.  That is really an amazing pen.  I honestly like the Kali pens much more than the girlie pens.  IMNHO, I just don't think the colors of the flower pens work well with most of the kits.  Now, closed end, they'd be awesome, but that'd be a bit of a trick.  The Kali canes just look more appropriate for a lot of the kit platings.   They strike me as more ... serious.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice Eric.  You will be making your own tubes next.  I can see you slipping deeper into the dark side.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 21, 2010)

> Now, closed end, they'd be awesome, but that'd be a bit of a trick.


That sounds like a fun challenge!!!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 21, 2010)

Eric, the guys before me gave you all the praise, so I don't know what to tell you that wasn't already said. However, there are lots of nice guys here on the site and they have done nice things for the newbies. You can join their ranks and since my birthday is coming up, just send me that pen and let me admire it in close proximity. then, I can send you all the pic.s that you want me admiring it. :biggrin::wink: Like, really!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just pushing the envelop here....
Or, Maybe not.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 22, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Eric, the guys before me gave you all the praise, so I don't know what to tell you that wasn't already said. However, there are lots of nice guys here on the site and they have done nice things for the newbies. You can join their ranks and since my birthday is coming up, just send me that pen and let me admire it in close proximity. then, I can send you all the pic.s that you want me admiring it. :biggrin::wink: Like, really!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just pushing the envelop here....
> Or, Maybe not.


 
Phillip,
That sounds like a fantastic idea, but then I saw another thread where it looks like you have gotten some great birthday gifts already. I wouldn't want you to get too spoiled here.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 22, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Phillip,
> That sounds like a fantastic idea, but then I saw another thread where it looks like you have gotten some great birthday gifts already. I wouldn't want you to get too spoiled here.


 I suggested it ,but no one took me up onit yet. I am pushing my luck.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 22, 2010)

CaptG said:


> Very nice Eric. You will be making your own tubes next. I can see you slipping deeper into the dark side. Keep up the good work.


 Thanks, Gary.
I passed by your exit twice today, but no chance of stopping in unfortunately. I...must.....not....slip.... But a day of fishing does sound good.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 22, 2010)

Very awesome looking pen Eric!


----------



## bgibb42 (Jun 22, 2010)

A stunning pen!  What a stunning work of art!





Did I mention it was stunning?:biggrin:


----------



## Bree (Jun 22, 2010)

One of a kind.  Just gorgeous.  Kudos to you and Toni!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tanner (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow!, That is beautiful!  Nice job!!!


----------



## Freethinker (Jun 22, 2010)

Simply amazing. 

A true beauty...........aside from the home grown creations of people like Butch and Skiprat, this Kali pen may be my all time favorite.


----------

